
Yale university found on slave trade money? - indianhistoryy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhxcYnJHFaA
======
rvz
yes it is? [0]

[0] [https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/12/nyregion/yale-in-
debate-o...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/12/nyregion/yale-in-debate-over-
calhoun-college-grapples-with-ties-to-slavery.html)

